# STC1000 Problem



## BrisBrew (16/4/17)

Hi all. I have a STC1000 i use and yesterday i had it plugged in for about an hour and a bit with a 30w heating belt and came home to it being off and not turning on. Is there a way i can get it on or is it safe to say its fried and i should just replace it?

Cheers


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (16/4/17)

Are you sure it's the STC and the power circuit hasn't just tripped?


----------



## BrisBrew (17/4/17)

power circuit as in the power point, yea im sure it has a freezer and other things plugged in. the heating belt is in the power point now without the STC. I Already reordered a new one

Cheers


----------

